# Leleupi or Yellow Lab



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I purchased this fish a while ago and it was called a Lemon Cichlid at the Fish Store
When I looked up the name it said it is a Neolamprologus Leleupi
I purchased another one later, an orange Leleupi and it looks different, besides the colour, the actual shape

Here is a picture of the 2 fish The Yellow one is the one in question, and below it is the orange leleupi

I just want to make sure the Yellow one is a leleupi, and not a Yellow Lab
From what I have seen, Yellow Labs have a black on the top of their dorsal fin, and my fish does not


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

It is a common hybrid, Yellow Lab x Red Zebra cross.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Just great

What are the characteristics of this hybrid?

Mine seems fairly peaceful, but always gets chased by my Orange Leleupi

One note though. When I look under the Profiles on this site, under Lake Tanganyika, and under Neolamprologus leleupi, the yellow one, it looks exactly like what I have


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

The egg spots on the anal fin of your fish are a dead giveaway that it's an mbuna.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

plug said:


> Just great
> 
> What are the characteristics of this hybrid?
> 
> ...


You have a leleupi, it is on the bottom left of your picture. The fish on the right is the hybrid, and it really looks nothing like the shape of a leleupi. There are no standard characteristics in hybrids. They can act like one species, or the other, or sometimes more aggressive than either.


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah, rennsport2011 is correct. The slender fish in the lower left portion of the picture is a leleupi. Te fish on the right is a hybrid.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I have been duped then by the fish store

I could swear though that my fish looks exactly like the Yellow Leleupi in the Species Profile Here on this site


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

plug said:


> I have been duped then by the fish store
> 
> I could swear though that my fish looks exactly like the Yellow Leleupi in the Species Profile Here on this site


I agree with the others, that hybrid on the right looks nothing like a Leleupi (except color). Def. an Mbuna body style.

Russ


----------



## IanR29 (Dec 13, 2012)

Another reason why I love my LFS. He uses the cichlids actual name instead of the common name.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info

I guess I will keep him as he is a nice fish


----------

